
Decentraland marketcap breaches 300M amid virtual land auction - gnarbarian
https://venturebeat.com/2017/12/15/decentraland-shows-the-potential-of-blockchain-and-vr-combined/
======
gnarbarian
[https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/decentraland/](https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/decentraland/)

------
phoyd
Decentraland: It's totally not "Second Live" again!

